
Mazda Says Next-Generation Gasoline Engine Will Run Cleaner Than an Electric Car - protomyth
http://www.roadandtrack.com/new-cars/car-technology/a15912314/mazda-skyactiv-3-gas-clean-as-ev/
======
rbanffy
Maybe Mazda's number considers thermal power generation is burning mostly
coal, plastic trash and animal parts.

Because if we need to beef up energy generation for EV's, I'm pretty sure
we'll not be burning coal in vintage power plant designs.

